# LVMH (Louis Vuitton Moet Hennessy)



## skyscraperkid20006 (Oct 27, 2006)

LVMH is known around the world for their architecture of their retail outlets so if you have pictures of Louis Vuitton stores and other LVMH outlets around the world please post. Thank you.


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

^^ the thread already existed. Please follow the link
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=312648


----------



## Rodarte (May 30, 2007)

Actualy I think he's referring to all kinds of LVMH stores, which is a huge conglomerate that owns fashion and cosmetic brands such as Dior, Givenchy, Kenzo, Fendi, Pucci, Marc Jacobs, Guerlain, Sephora, etc among others. They also own wine and cigar brands such as Moet and Hennessy and watch brands like TAG HEUER or Zenith.

So pictures of any of those brands could be included here...

I'll start with Dior store in Ginza, Japan.










Dior in Tokyo, Japan










Fendi store in New York, USA


----------

